# Alden Brooks Brothers LHS -- do they stretch?



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

Tried a search and didn't find much so here goes.

All of you BB shell LHS owners--do these shoes stretch out at all?

I appear to be in between widths with this shoe. B and C. Unfortunately the BB's I have visited only stock D width. I am a pretty solid 10.5 C in most AE and Alden shoes. In trying on the 10D (width comparable to 10.5 C) with normal business type socks--the width felt 95% there (a hair loose) but believe it or not the length was not what I needed--my big toes were very close to the front of the toe box (right under the stitching). The 10.5D was too wide but fine in the length. So it appears the 10.5 C may work the best right out of the box but if one wears these sockless then I wonder if going with a 10.5B might be the best way to go?

What the unknown here is do these shoes stretch out at all--I don't think cordovan is prone to stretching but the unlined LHS seems very pliable so I wonder. I did try on a pair of of 10.5 B in the Alden lined version and they seemed very snug but not uncomfortably so--especially if any stretching may occur. What concerns me with the B is the very snug fit could lead to too much stress on the strap stitching.

Thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Since the shoes are unlined, they do give more than the lined. The B width ,eventually after a few wears, will be close to a a C. fit depending also on the thickness of your socks. Whichever you happen to buy. Wear them around the house first for a few hours a day (around carpet) and try to get a feel of them. Incase you feel that you bought the wrong size, you can return or exchange for a better one. There are some reported strap stitch mishaps but BB knows this and you can return or exchange them if that happens. 

I don't know how hot it gets there in OK but the unlined are best for warm places than the lined. FYI. One of our fellow forum members, Orgetorix scored one of these for almost 40% off a few weeks ago from the BB website itself. I am still kicking myself for not getting one myself.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

The BB Alden shell unlined LHS is made on the Van last. I go down a full size and keep the same width. My sense is most people just go down half a size. The Van last is very roomy, the shoe is unlined so it is more pliable and molds to a foot very nicely, and the last thing I want is a loafer slipping around on my foot.

There is some debate whether shell leather stretches more or less than calf. I think it does stretch a little, but not a lot. Certainly more in length than in width, simply because there is more material length wise.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

My BB LHSs did loosen up a bit, maybe a 1/4 to a 1/2 size in width. I think the shoes mold more than stretch, but a firm (not tight) fit should be very comfortable in comparatively few wearings. They didn't get any sloppier in the heels.


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

I appreciate the input. It does get very hot here in the summer so I am looking for the benefits of going sockless with these, so I will probably go with a B width to start (assuming I can get my hands on one). FWIW, sizing down in the BB LHS and the BB PTB does not seem to work for me--even though I know Alden suggests doing that. Maybe my foot is weird but sizing down to a 10 did not leave enough lengthwise room in the toe box for me in either shoe.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My Alden, made for BB, shell cord LHS's have not stretched at all. They have worn very comfortably , from day one!


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

If you go sockless in the summer, which I used to do all the time, moisture from your feet will increase the amount the leather gives or molds. I started wearing socks again because I was getting little bumps (bone spurs?) on my pinky toe joints. They went away after a while.

Going sockless is cooler for sure, but tougher on your skin.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

My 10D BB Aldens stretched very little. They fit me true to size. I usually wear very thin socks with them. If you take a c width, by the c width. I would not size down in length and go with a wider shoe. For $500+ get a shoe that fits.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

I've found the BB LHS to give somewhat, but not a lot. I'm usually trying to get it to stretch a bit to accommodate my high instep. I do think the BB unlined version stretches somewhat more than the lined version under Alden's own label, and would ascribe that simply to the lesser amount of leather involved.

Sockless in the summer is awesome with the unlined - I have one pair that are perrrrrfectly like slippers. The shoes are probably twice my age but with care and maintenance they've remained in good shape.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

To add, I did not size down on the LHS. I believe they are true to size in my experience.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

In another lifetime, I made custom holsters. Horsehide is in all ways tougher than cowhide. With complete soaking and all of the pressure a strong man could apply with a non-marring tool, horsehide would form somewhat around the shape of a pistol; cowhide would form precisely. Based on that experience, and my own pair of Alden LHS, I would say not to count on too much stretch.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Stretch? In a word, no.


----------



## bluenose (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree with others here. Shell cordovan barely stretches in my experience with one pair of 20 year old Florsheim loafers and a pair of unlined BBs. As noted in other posts it tends to conform to the shape of the foot over time.


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a high instep and did not size down nor change widths for the Alden Van BB LHS.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

LanceW said:


> I have a high instep and did not size down nor change widths for the Alden Van BB LHS.


+1. Though I could have gone down a length and up a width; they felt identical on my feet. I went with my normal size because I liked the color of the uppers better on that pair.


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

I appreciate all the continued input. I will try to get to a store to make one more pass at the B vs C width and then pull the trigger during the next sale (assuming my size/width is available!).


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

I suggest you order a 10.5 C. That is the size I ordered and it was quite comfortable; it did not stretch very much, if at all. I took pains to always wear thin wool socks to minimize stretching.

If your store only carries the D widths, have them order a C width via the catalog.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

bluenose said:


> I agree with others here. Shell cordovan barely stretches in my experience with one pair of 20 year old Florsheim loafers and a pair of unlined BBs. As noted in other posts it tends to conform to the shape of the foot over time.


Is stretching then necessary if it does "conform"?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Ethan at O'Connells told me that once upon a time Alden would take the LHS back after a customer had worn them a few times and resew the flat strip to give a bit more room over the instep. I doubt Alden does that sort of thing anymore and from what I've heard their interest or capacity for such accommodation of individual customers has vanished.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm pretty much always a 13D. LHS in 12.5E and 13D fit me identically, even after being worn heavily. As others have mentioned, don't expect the shell to stretch. After a few two years of heavy wear, the strap no longer feels as tight to me, but I think it is either that I've gotten used to it, completely in my imagination, or that my foot has yielded to the shoe.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Tilton said:


> I'm pretty much always a 13D. LHS in 12.5E and 13D fit me identically, even after being worn heavily. As others have mentioned, don't expect the shell to stretch. After a few two years of heavy wear, the strap no longer feels as tight to me, but I think it is either that I've gotten used to it, completely in my imagination, or that my foot has yielded to the shoe.


What about the stitching giving, rather than the shell stretching? Hopefull, I'll have the same happen to me. Otherwise, it will be lots of sockless wearings.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Eh, that was sort of a joke. They've definitely eased the pressure up a bit (I used to have a really hard time wearing ragg socks with them, but not any more), but it probably took six months. The rest of the shoe has sort of formed around my foot, but without stretching, as far as I can tell. That strap will ease up the more you wear them, but not a lot. If they're just slightly too tight but the rest of the shoe works great for you, just push through it for a while and you'll be fine. If the pressure is enough to where you need to take them off often throughout the day, you might need to given Alden a call.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Tilton said:


> Eh, that was sort of a joke. They've definitely eased the pressure up a bit (I used to have a really hard time wearing ragg socks with them, but not any more), but it probably took six months. The rest of the shoe has sort of formed around my foot, but without stretching, as far as I can tell. That strap will ease up the more you wear them, but not a lot. If they're just slightly too tight but the rest of the shoe works great for you, just push through it for a while and you'll be fine. If the pressure is enough to where you need to take them off often throughout the day, you might need to given Alden a call.


Well, I've only worn them once so far, All day on Tuesday. For the first wearing, i had to take the shoes off to un-bunch my sock a couple of times, and there was one point mid afternoon where I pulled my foot out for a few minutes. otherwise, they stayed on the rest of the day. It did feel incredible to get out of them at the end of the day though.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

not lhs, but tassels
old shells on the left and new calfs on the right
both 10 D's on the aberdeen last
they feel like two completely different sizes


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

rwaldron said:


> Well, I've only worn them once so far, All day on Tuesday. For the first wearing, i had to take the shoes off to un-bunch my sock a couple of times, and there was one point mid afternoon where I pulled my foot out for a few minutes. otherwise, they stayed on the rest of the day. It did feel incredible to get out of them at the end of the day though.


That's probably how mine were new. Hard to remember, but sounds right. If the only uncomfortable part seems to be right under the strap, I think you have nothing to worry about. Wear 'em hard and you'll break them in. When I first bought mine, I was stuck in another city for almost three weeks with only PA's, LHS, and a pair of sneakers. They probably saw 2-4mi/day of running back and forth between various locations on the days I wore them.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> not lhs, but tassels
> old shells on the left and new calfs on the right
> both 10 D's on the aberdeen last
> they feel like two completely different sizes


How has the width changed?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Not enough to consider changing from my usual width. I'll go down a half size in length next time, though.



rwaldron said:


> How has the width changed?


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

At the end of a second day of wear, I will say this: they have grown much more comfortable (save a spot on the heal that just need some breaking in, nothing different than a new pair of topsiders). My size 9D unlined LHS are snug; snugger (is that a word?) that my 9E Barrie lasted 994s, but no longer at all uncomfortable. Being as they are loafers, and I won't want them slipping, I'm actually going to go out on a limb and say that snug is a good thing. Sure they weren't comfortable at first, but, in the long run, I think it will be worth it in the long run as they grow to become a second skin for me feet.


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> not lhs, but tassels
> old shells on the left and new calfs on the right
> both 10 D's on the aberdeen last
> they feel like two completely different sizes


In my experience, shell versions are slightly larger. This has held true for my calf/shell LHS and tassels.


----------

